# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Lỗi khi cài cad 2007

## vuongtoan1912

mình cài phần mềm autocad 2007 trên win7 nhưng máy báo lỗi.
" error 1308. source file not found:
e:\cad2007\bin\acadfeu\program file
oot\webdeport
t0015tempsyserr.html . verify that the file exists and that you can access it."
khi mình click bỏ qua thì việc cài đặt vẫn chạy tiếp, đến lúc gần hết thì lại báo
"error 1935. an eror occurred during the installation of assembly "microsoft msxml2,version="4.20.9818", processorarchitecture="x86", publickey token="6bd6b9abf345378f", type="win32". please refer to help and support for more information."
mình click vào ok thì phần cài ngay lập tức bị gỡ bỏ.
mình đã copy phần cài # mà vẫn vậy.
mong rằng có ai đó giúp được mình. mình xin cảm ơn!

----------


## chiendhv

bạn copy ra desktop cài lại xem.

----------

